# xfce 4.2.0 kein window manager

## isreal

Hab Gentoo komplett neu aufgesetzt auf einen P3 mit 2.6.10 und xfce 4.2.0 und xorg-6.8.0-r4.

Einfach nur:

```

emerge xfce4

```

Aber irgendwie hab ich keinen window manager. Also keinen "Rahmen" um die Fenster mit denen ich Fenster schließen oder maximieren kann!

Hab schon alles neu kompiliert aber ohne Erfolg!

Habt Ihr eien Idee?

mfG

----------

## Anarcho

wie startest du denn xfce?

über startxfce4 oder startx? 

Wie sieht deine ~/.xinitrc aus?

----------

## isreal

ich starte mit startxfce4

/etc/xfce/xinitrc:

```

#!/bin/sh

xsetroot -solid black -cursor_name watch

# fix broken $UID on some system...

if test "x$UID" = "x"; then

        UID=`id -u`

fi

# Those are my settings, change them as appropriate...

# Xft DPI: 96

# Xft.hintstyle: hintnone/hintslight/hintmedium/hintfull

# Xft hinting: 1/0

xrdb -nocpp -merge - << EOF

Xft.dpi: 96

Xft.hinting: 1

Xft.hintstyle: hintmedium

EOF

test -f $HOME/.Xmodmap && xmodmap $HOME/.Xmodmap

# Uncomment this if you want to load Xresources and/or Xdefaults

# test -f $HOME/.Xresources && xrdb -merge $HOME/.Xresources

# test -f $HOME/.Xdefaults && xrdb -merge $HOME/.Xdefaults

# Launch xscreensaver (if available), but only as non-root user

test $UID -gt 0 && test -z $VNCSESSION && xscreensaver -no-splash &

# Run xfce4-session if installed

xfcesm=`which xfce4-session`

case "x$xfcesm" in

        x|xno*)

                ;;

        *)

                exec $xfcesm

                # Shouldn't get there, but anyway...

                exit

                ;;

esac

# or use old-fashioned startup script otherwise

xfce-mcs-manager

xfwm4 --daemon

# Start-up stuff from ~/Desktop/Autostart directory, if it exists

# (as it seems to be the new standard)

if test -d "$HOME/Desktop/Autostart"; then

  for i in `ls -1 -L ${HOME}/Desktop/Autostart/ 2>/dev/null`; do

    if test -x $HOME/Desktop/Autostart/$i; then

      $HOME/Desktop/Autostart/$i &

    fi

  done

fi

#xftaskbar4&

xfce4-iconbox&

xfdesktop&

xfcalendar&

panel=`which xfce4-panel`

case "x$panel" in

        x|xno*)

                ;;

        *)

                $panel

                ret=$?

                while test $ret -ne 0; do

                        xmessage -center -file - -timeout 20 -title Error <<EOF

A crash occured in the panel

Please report this to the xfce4-dev@moongroup.com list

Meanwhile the panel will be restarted

EOF

                        cat >&2 <<EOF

A crash occured in the panel

Please report this to the xfce4-dev@moongroup.com list

Meanwhile the panel will be restarted

EOF

                        $panel

                        ret=$?

                done

                ;;

esac

xsetroot -bg white -fg red  -solid black -cursor_name watch

```

Hab in meinem Userverzeichnis keine .xinitrc!

----------

## ralph

Kannst du denn xfwm4 von Hand starten, also nachdem du xfce gestartet hast?

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem und die Lösung war die .gtkrc* files meines Users zu löschen, warum auch immer.

----------

## AGM

Das hatte ich auch! Hast du das hier:

```
Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

    Option "RENDER"    "Enable"

EndSection
```

in deier xorg.conf? Das hat bei mir gefehlt!

----------

## isreal

Habs jetzt ganz genau so drin stehen! wie du geschrieben hast AGM!

Aber hat nix geholfen!

Mir scheint als würde er nicht die xinitrc aus /etc/xfce4/ nehmen sondern irgend eine andere Konfig Datei!

Hab nämlich die xftaskbar4 auskommentiert, aber sie startet trotzdem. Hab aber in meinem Home Verzeichnis keine .xinitrc Datei. Wird sonst noch irgendwo nach einer solchen gesucht? Vielleicht ist diese Datei irgendwie beschädigt!

Aber danke mal für den Tipp!

LG

----------

## Anarcho

Dann guckmal in ~/.config/xfce4 ob da was passendes steht.

----------

## chrib

Wenn Du den Session-Manager mitstartest, dann kannst Du noch so oft die taskbar auskommentieren wie Du willst, der startet die immer mit, solange die in der Session gespeichert ist. Taskbar killen, dann die session abspeichern und xfce4 neustarten sollte Abhilfe schaffen.

Kleine Bemerkung am Rande: Nutzt man den Sessionmanager, dann wird die .xinitrc nur bis zum Start des Sessionmanagers ausgeführt, der Rest wird dann ignoriert.

----------

## isreal

```

~/.config/xfce4

```

ist ein Ordner. Sind aber auch keine Startdateien drin!

ja der xfwm4 lässt sich manuel starten. Funktioniert dann auch! Komischerweise ist dieser aber auch in der xinitrc drin. Siehe weiter oben!

Aber warum startet er den net mit??? Hats vielleicht auch was mit dem Session Manager zu tun?

mfG

----------

## isreal

Ja es hatte was mitdem Session Manager zu tun!

Hab alles so eingerichtet wie es sein sollte. Beendet Session gespeichert und beim nächsten Start hat alles funktioniert!

Danke für eure Hilfe!

----------

